# How many rats does everyone have?



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

It seems that I have inherited 4 of my sisters rats, and will be getting two males and two females from a breeder. The males at the end of September, and the girls prob in Oct sometime. I just wondered how many rats does everyone have?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I have 6 right now, and will be getting two more this weekend. So I'll have 8 lovely ladies!


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I have 5: Jordan, Daisy, Blanche, Ratlas Shrugged, and Poopsmith

Or as my gf calls them, Jordan, Daisy Fuentes, T.J. Blanchikins (At the corner of good food and good times), Rattlesnake, and Pooper


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

I have 3 girls: Pearl, Tica, and Tessa
and
7 boys: Nicodemus, Boggles, Wombat, Squish, Boo and 2 yet unnamed babies....one is a blue and the other is a hairless. Will have them named by the end of the weekend.

Eventually, Id like to get 3 more girls and name them Piper, Phoebe and Prue :roll:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

5 big squishy boys and 1 mini-boy. :lol:


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Two girls and hopefully a third eventually! Aiming for a black one!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

3 girls, currently looking to add two boys to the family. Im waiting for the right boys and the right time and cage, ect, so wont be for a while, maybe not till around christmas? hahah.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i have 11. i didn't mean to get that many but i wouldn't trade them for anything and its less then i had once anyway (29-24 from two back to back petstore pregnancies, all of the babies found homes eventually but some were 5 months old in the end). right now i have 9 girls: Violet, Kakushi, Twix, Tween, Sweetipie, Ink, Eyes, Babydoll and Sookie and 2 boys: Stewart (stewie) and Bribery. my plan is not to get anymore until i'm down to only 2 or 3. mind you that's been my plan for about a year and now i'm up to 11 so i guess we'll see. its just so hard to say no to one of those cute little faces when they need a home.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

i don't have any at the moment (it's so sad, i know!!) but i'm hoping to get two baby male ratties in a couple of weeks.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Four girls. I started with two, but I have no self control when it comes to ratties. :lol:


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I know right now we have four--- inherited from sister---- and we are going up to 8 .


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Currently sitting on 2, but I will be getting one more gorgeous boy!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Four!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

12 boys of my own, 2 girls in the rescue we're adopting, and 21 in the rescue here [and 5 in a foster home].


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

10, but that's it i swear, no more


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Two Boys


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

cashewsmama said:


> 10, but that's it i swear, no more


:lol: I keep saying that too, but somehow the limit keeps going up :roll:


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i have 5 girls but i will be getting 2 or 3 more pretty soon.


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

Mana said:


> cashewsmama said:
> 
> 
> > 10, but that's it i swear, no more
> ...


haha its like a crack addiction


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

Four! ...Well...fourteen as of the recent litter happenings. :]


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

I currently have none but at the end of the month I'll have 4 or 5 boys.


----------



## ratsrule419 (Jun 28, 2007)

3 males huey, dewey and louie


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

4 girls.

Una, Eskyda, Nezume and Velvet.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Right now 6 girls, 8 boys. But two of the girls and one of the boys are waiting for their new mom to finish moving so she can pick them up!


----------



## JadeAmber (Jul 30, 2007)

My fiance and I have 3 darlings. My little old lady Mrs. Frisbee, his big ol' boy Deimos, and our baby Picard.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

I have two boys. Just got them yesterday.


----------



## rattielover2007 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have 3. My first ratties. I love im to death!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

2 big girls: leeloo and ellie
3 babies (who are nearly big now!): E.T, Clarice and Kudjo
1 rescue boy: Mario. (he hangs with the girls except clarice as she attacks him). they live seperate to each other though, mario couldn't cope with them 24/7! oh, and he is neutered too, so no babies!


----------



## baebeetigress (Sep 6, 2007)

I have two and ones a baby so we are waiting on him growing in size a little more then introducing another guy into the pack


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

2 boys hope to get 2 more depends what colour they are i want some funky marked females but NOT to breed! =]


----------



## Zoey (Sep 11, 2007)

My Husband and I are now proud parents of 2. 1 Blue Hooded and 1 Dumbo, both females.

We now have Zoey and we named the new girl Eclipse.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I love the name Eclipse! I thought about that name for my rat Sakura ^_^


----------



## mishbob (Jun 5, 2007)

We're up to four - Murry, Molly, Macy, and Remy


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

four fuzzy-slug boys  Justin, Johnathan, Brisby and Jenner (all from The Rats of NIMH)


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Unfortunately at the moment I have zero ratties


----------



## Daphne (Sep 16, 2007)

I have 10 rats. :wink: 

8 girls and 2 nutered(don't know if this is the correct word for it?) boys.


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Daphne said:


> I have 10 rats. :wink:
> 
> 8 girls and 2 nutered(don't know if this is the correct word for it?) boys.


Yes, nuetured is the correct term for it :wink:


----------



## Lavender (Aug 27, 2007)

neutered


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Lavender said:


> neutered


Oh yeah :lol: That too  Lol! dear me one day I will get the spelling right :roll: :lol:


----------



## Bandit (Jul 30, 2007)

Only three. Soon to be adding two more.


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

i'd love more and more and more but i cannot cope with more than 6! i just wouldn't have enough quality time with them in my current situation!


----------

